# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  New English Dartfrog Magazine

## Frog News

*AJC's Frogroom (UK) April 19th, 2010 03:23 AM: New English Dartfrog Magazine*

 Without any doubt the best dart frog magazine I have come across is from Dendrobatidae Nederland, but there's a snag. Although the pictures are excellent, the text is all in Dutch - until now. Starting this month, issues will be available in English twice a year, including breeding reports, techniques, travel journals, arrangement, species reviews, etc.

The magazine is available by subscription, ensuring you will be receiving both issues at your home address each year, without any additional entry or shipping fees. You can obtain both subscriptions and single issues through the DN web shop.

*Full Blog Article*

----------

